# instalar gentoo 2010

## lanstat

Saludos me podrian decir si se puede instalar gentoo atravez del livedvd y si se puede como puedo instalarlo gracias de antemano

----------

## will198

Hola,

Yo lo instalé con un live CD que creo que era del 2008... y pude... ahora bien, no te lo recomiendo.

Yo creo que lo mejor es seguir este manual

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=1

Yo la segunda vez que instalé Gentoo en otro Pc lo hice siguiendo la guia y descargándome un cd para instalar gentoo por internet y me fue mucho mejor que la primera vez que lo hice con un live Cd.

Un saludo

----------

## lanstat

Gracias por la respuesta, pero lo que sucede es que en la pc de mi casa no tengo internet asi que la opcion mas factible para mi caso fue descargarme el livedvd ahora teniendolo en marcha no encuentro la manera de instalarlo en mi pc, me gustaria que me dijeran como pues tengo descartada la idea de instalarla por medio de los cd

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

El livedvd ese no es instalable. El único metodo de instalación soportado es el que se te sugiere mas arriba, siguiendo el handbook.

Si no dispones de una conexión a internet, la única alternativa viable es generar la lista de paquetes a instalar, descargarlos y traerlos hasta la pc, luego seguir con el handbook. Tedioso pero se puede.

Salud!

----------

## lanstat

Gracias por la respuesta, que decepcionante siendo que el dvd tiene tantos paquetes incluidos no poder instalarlo tal cual esta es de lo mas frustante pero bueno empezare a descargarme el otro paquete y a probar suerte 

Saludos

----------

## gringo

yo de ti escribiría a los de ubuntu y que te manden los cds a casa o bien bájate todos los cds de instalación de la distro que mas te guste.

saluetes

----------

## AnFe

Yo también te recomendaría otra distribución que no sea Gentoo para lo que quieres. Con Ubuntu, OpenSuse o Mandriva te podría ir mejor. Tener Gentoo sin internet es posible de mantener, pero bastante incómodo.

Además, podrías comentar cuáles son tus conocimientos de Linux. Si no son muy avanzados, mejor no intentes instalarlo sin Internet, a menos que tengas suficiente tiempo libre, paciencia y muchas ganas de aprender.

Un saludo

----------

## cameta

Gentoo no es una buena distribución para empezar en linux.

----------

## lanstat

Gracias por las respuestas, bueno mis conocimientos en linux no son tan basicos he manejado arch, slackware y algo de debian pero quede con gentoo por que me gusta compilar mis archivos y como soy programador me es mas facil el desarrollo de software en una distro que viene una potente herramienta como emerge, ubuntu no me atrae ni mandriva prefiero seguir con gentoo.

Saludos

----------

